# What does this email mean?



## acwilliams (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi all, 
So I had my visa interview (for a tier five (youth mobility) visa) yesterday morning, and today I received the following email, in regards to my Visa application:
Dear
Regarding Visa Application:
For:
Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.
If you have made a Settlement application (except for applications lodged in USA and Canada): you must ensure that your UK sponsor has sent all relevant supporting documentation to the visa section in Sheffield. The documents should be arranged in this order: application form and relevant Appendix* (See below); English language evidence; relationship documents; maintenance documents; accommodation documents. If documents are not received a decision will be taken on the basis on the information that has been provided.
Please note that UKVI aims to complete all Visit Visa applications within 15 working days and all Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date. If it is not possible to complete your application within this timeframe a member of our team will contact you to explain why.
If you have paid for Priority Service, your application will be placed in front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications. As indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as the visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or if the decision is delayed.
We regret that we are unable to respond to enquiries asking about the status of any application. Any status enquiry should be made to the international enquiry service, details of which are on the GOV.UK website. Staff at Embassies, visa processing centres and visa application centres cannot assist with visa enquiries. You may also wish to view the current processing times for applications made in your country.
A further email will be sent to you to confirm when your application has been assessed and dispatched. If your application was made in a Visa Application Centre, the staff there will contact you when your documents are ready – please do not attend the Centre until you are requested to do so.
Please note that you are advised not to purchase flight tickets until you have secured a visa for travel to the UK.
*List of Appendices:
Appendix 1 – Children / Other Dependants
Appendix 2 – Spouse / Partner
Appendix 4 – Pre-flight family members of Refugees
Appendix 5 – Access Rights to Child
Further information is also available on the UK visas and immigration website.
Kind regards,
Sheffield Visa Section

I am wondering whether this is a standard email for applications concerning a tier 5 (youth mobility) Visa.
I am also wondering why it says it has been received in Sheffield, UK, and why it says my ‘online application’ has been received when I also sent through hard copy documents, such as a bank statement, and passport as well as a letter concerning corrections that had been made to my online application. Do they say online because documents have been scanned through?
My boyfriend also applied at the same time as me and he has not received any email. Although we both received an SMS a few hours after our appointment saying that our visas were forwarded.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yup, that's the standard email. The wording isn't always the best and it's meant to be very general, so don't read too much into the particulars.


----------



## acwilliams (Feb 17, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> Yup, that's the standard email. The wording isn't always the best and it's meant to be very general, so don't read too much into the particulars.


Thank you so so much for your response, I was stressing that my application was sent to the wrong place... 

Do you think we should be concerned that my boyfriend hasn't received an email?


----------

